# En direct de l'agence de voyage du Le Bar



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour futur client !

Dans cette espace de vente tout en acier trempé peint à la main, tu es cordialement invité à laisser tes bons plans / astuces de voyage.

Les canapés sont à usage libre.
Il fait beau, l'humidité est largement supportable. 

Enjoy !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2019)

En préparation d'un possible voyage au Japon, je cherchais un truc à faire et qui sorte un peu des sentiers battus.

Par hasard, j'ai trouvé ça : https://kowala.fr/magome-a-tsumago-infos-pratiques-parcourir-nakasendo/.


----------



## Romuald (12 Janvier 2019)

C'est cadeau :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2019)

Merci.

Voici les prévisions pour la fleuraison des cerisiers : https://asianwanderlust.com/floraison-des-cerisiers-sakura-japon/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2019)

Pour les voyages que vous organisez vous-même, prenez-vous une assurance annulation ou que des tarifs avec annulation/remboursement possible (en particulier pour les billets d’avion) ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Pour les voyages que vous organisez vous-même, prenez-vous une assurance annulation ou que des tarifs avec annulation/remboursement possible (en particulier pour les billets d’avion) ?



Bonsoir, 

Je ne prend aucune assurance car ma carte bancaire me protège en cas de soucis


----------



## loustic (2 Mars 2019)

"Je pourrais commencer l’éloge de mon voyage par dire qu’il ne m’a rien coûté..."

_Xavier de Maistre. Voyage autour de ma chambre, 1794._


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Pour les voyages que vous organisez vous-même, prenez-vous une assurance annulation ou que des tarifs avec annulation/remboursement possible (en particulier pour les billets d’avion) ?



Hello, 

Et toi tu prend une assurance ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Et toi tu prend une assurance ?



Je vais prendre une assurance santé mais annulation je pense que je vais faire l’impsasse.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2019)

Une assurance santé ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une assurance santé ?



Oui pour me couvrir au cas où je devrais aller à l’hôpital ou autre dépense de santé.

J’en ai une avec ma carte bancaire mais j’en ai trouvé une qui couvre mieux et pour un prix raisonnable (79€).


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2019)

J'utile juste la carte de sécurité sociale européenne, et ma carte bancaire couvre les dépenses de santé , par contre , j'ai pas regardé dans le détails ce qu'elle me couvre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'utile juste la carte de sécurité sociale européenne, et ma carte bancaire couvre les dépenses de santé , par contre , j'ai pas regardé dans le détails ce qu'elle me couvre



Au Japon, la carte de sécu européenne n’est d’aucune utilité.

Après, le budget prévisionnel global pour ce voyage est de 3500€. Je ne suis pas à 79€ près.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Au Japon, la carte de sécu européenne n’est d’aucune utilité.
> 
> Après, le budget prévisionnel global pour ce voyage est de 3500€. Je ne suis pas à 79€ près.


Ta carte de banque ne te couvre pas pour ta santé ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ta carte de banque ne te couvre pas pour ta santé ?



Si mais comme dit précédemment moins que l’assurance santé que j’ai repéré.

Et pour un voyage au loin et une durée de 18 jours, je pense qu’il ne faut pas radiner là-dessus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Mars 2019)

Je voyage pas assez pour penser à ça...mais grace à vous je vais me renseigner !

par contre pour le prochain voyage je pendrais peut être une assurance annulation si ça va pas mieux au taff...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Si mais comme dit précédemment moins que l’assurance santé que j’ai repéré.
> 
> Et pour un voyage au loin et une durée de 18 jours, je pense qu’il ne faut pas radiner là-dessus.



Pour ma part , je fais confiance a l'assurance de ma carte qui me couvre très bien mème quand je part loin ( enfin je préfère pas tester )


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Avril 2019)

y'a t il des voyageurs qui ont posé le pied sur l'île de Taiwan ?

avez vous des bons plans pour la bas ?

si tout se passe bien je vise une semaine sur place en septembre.


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2019)

ca te coute combien ton voyage au japon ?
c'est envisagé pour septembre/octobre, mais ça peut être remis à l'année prochaine


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Avril 2019)

1600€ mais je voyage en éco premium
900€ d'hôtel pour 15 jours mais je suis près des gares (dont un hôtel pas loin de Tokyo Central)
Pour le reste : 
les transports coutent cher
la bouffe y'en a pour TOUT les prix
L'accès aux monuments sont très souvent payant (200 Yens) mais ils sont nickels

Et sinon il y a un fil pour ça ;p


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2019)

De ce que j’en ai vu avec la préparation de mon projet de voyage, les visites payantes c’est 10 euros maxi et il y en a plein de gratuites.

Pour les déplacements en train il faut regarder sur Hyperdia le coût de chaque trajet en décochant l’option Nozomi,... et private railways et comparer le coût total avec le coût du JR Pass. Mais celui-ci est facile à rentabiliser.

Pour la bouffe, j’ai prévu un budget de 25 euros par jour.

Pour préparer un voyage au Japon il y a le guide Kotchi Kotchi qui est très bien ainsi que le site de l’office du tourisme du Japon (une vraie mine d’or !).


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> y'a t il des voyageurs qui ont posé le pied sur l'île de Taiwan ?
> 
> avez vous des bons plans pour la bas ?
> 
> si tout se passe bien je vise une semaine sur place en septembre.



Il parait que c'est super et que l'on y mange super !
Mais je ne peux pas dire plus, on ne veux pas m'envoyer en voyage d'affaire


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2019)

De mon idée a la reservation complète, ça m'a pris deux jours pour les Shetland

Maintenant il faut que j'attende encore quelques semaines, et j'y suis pour 4,5 jours !

Je viendrais faire le debrief, mais je crois que question bouffe, ça ne sera pas ça... il semblerait qu'il n'y ai que du ragout de mouton.
J'aime le mouton, mais il y a quand meme 8 repas !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2019)

flotow a dit:


> De mon idée a la reservation complète, ça m'a pris deux jours pour les Shetland
> 
> Maintenant il faut que j'attende encore quelques semaines, et j'y suis pour 4,5 jours !
> 
> ...



C'est bon le mouton avec la bière


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Mai 2019)

Dans le genre proche de nous, y'a la Suisse qui m'intéresse aussi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mai 2019)

À part le Japon, il y a la Grèce, l’Egypte et les pays scandinaves qui m’intéressent plus particulièrement.

En revanche, tout ce qui est pays anglo-saxons ne m’attire pas spécialement.


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2019)

@flotow
8 repas = 8 sortes de whisky (apéro) et 8 sortes de bières. 

Au moins.
Ca compense


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> @flotow
> 8 repas = 8 sortes de whisky (apéro) et 8 sortes de bières.
> 
> Au moins.
> Ca compense



Je viendrais faire un rapport ici !
Mais 8 repas identiques...
J'espère trouver pleins d'endroits avec du poisson !!


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> 1600€ mais je voyage en éco premium
> 900€ d'hôtel pour 15 jours mais je suis près des gares (dont un hôtel pas loin de Tokyo Central)
> Pour le reste :
> les transports coutent cher
> ...



Donc ca fait à peut près le coût d'un voyage aux USA avec voiture !
Je regarde ca...


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> À part le Japon, il y a la Grèce, l’Egypte et les pays scandinaves qui m’intéressent plus particulièrement.
> 
> En revanche, tout ce qui est pays anglo-saxons ne m’attire pas spécialement.


Tout dépend pour quoi tu y vas !
Les grands parcs américains, c'est unique et très agréable à visiter.
Et puis tu peux faire un peu de culture si tu trouves un musée sur les Amérindiens.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Dans le genre proche de nous, y'a la Suisse qui m'intéresse aussi...



Ah toi , tu a de l'argent a placer


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> À part le Japon, il y a la Grèce, l’Egypte et les pays scandinaves qui m’intéressent plus particulièrement.
> 
> En revanche, tout ce qui est pays anglo-saxons ne m’attire pas spécialement.



Idem : Les pays scandinaves m'intéressent  aussi


----------



## peyret (2 Mai 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah toi , tu a de l'argent a placer



J'aurai plutôt dit "à cacher" .....


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2019)

peyret a dit:


> J'aurai plutôt dit "à cacher" .....


Cacher son argent en Suisse , c'est une fraude , Le placer


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> De ce que j’en ai vu avec la préparation de mon projet de voyage, les visites payantes c’est 10 euros maxi et il y en a plein de gratuites.
> 
> Pour les déplacements en train il faut regarder sur Hyperdia le coût de chaque trajet en décochant l’option Nozomi,... et private railways et comparer le coût total avec le coût du JR Pass. Mais celui-ci est facile à rentabiliser.
> 
> ...


C'est déjà réservé ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2019)

Bon ,c'est pas tout ça mais  je vais préparer mes valises


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Tout dépend pour quoi tu y vas !
> Les grands parcs américains, c'est unique et très agréable à visiter.
> Et puis tu peux faire un peu de culture si tu trouves un musée sur les Amérindiens.



Je ne dis pas qu’il n’y a rien d’intéressant à y voir. C’est juste que je n’ai pas d’attrait particulier pour ces pays là. Donc ce n’est vraiment pas une priorité.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est déjà réservé ?



Le programme est plus ou moins bouclé, le budget prévisionnel établi (3500 € toutes dépenses comprises pour un voyage de 3 semaines) mais la réservation ce sera en janvier ou février de l’année prochaine pour un départ en novembre de la même année.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mai 2019)

J'avoue que les US ca me parle moins que l'Asie

Même si NY doit être à voir je pense et y'à ensuite les Grands Parcs...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2019)

En attendant, cet été je pars 5 jours à Lisbonne.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> En attendant, cet été je pars 5 jours à Lisbonne.


C'est très beau Lisbonne , j'y serais en fin de semaine 
Après direction Porto


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2019)

J'ai aussi des bagages à faire...
mais il va faire que pleuvoir ! 

Lisbonne, j'avais bien aimé et il faisait très beau !


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Le programme est plus ou moins bouclé, le budget prévisionnel établi (3500 € toutes dépenses comprises pour un voyage de 3 semaines) mais la réservation ce sera en janvier ou février de l’année prochaine pour un départ en novembre de la même année.



Je note.
Les couleurs de l'automne me branchent plus que le printemps.
Il se peut que l'on fasse ça aussi en fin d'année prochaine, ce qui rajouterai quelques jours, pour en faire 3 semaines plutôt que de faire 2,5 semaines.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mai 2019)

Je suis bien partie pour aller à Hong-Kong une 'tite semaine en septembre (un collègue qui y est né) et retourner au Japon pour les fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Je note.
> Les couleurs de l'automne me branchent plus que le printemps.
> Il se peut que l'on fasse ça aussi en fin d'année prochaine, ce qui rajouterai quelques jours, pour en faire 3 semaines plutôt que de faire 2,5 semaines.



D’après mon maître sushis japonais, novembre est la meilleure période pour y aller.


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> D’après mon maître sushis japonais, novembre est la meilleure période pour y aller.


L'automne n'est pas déjà fini ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mai 2019)

Pour y être allez l'année dernière à cette période, je te garantie pas des arbres rouge partout...et c'est un euphémisme !

Par contre tu peux profiter d'illuminations nocturnes qui sont visiblement splendides !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2019)

De ce que j’ai vu en cherchant des infos sur le Net, il semble que ce soit la bonne période pour le koyo.

Après, j’ai l’impression que c’est comme pour la floraison des cerisiers au printemps : c’est un peu la loterie et il faut bien tomber.


----------



## ScapO (2 Mai 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est très beau Lisbonne , j'y serais en fin de semaine
> Après direction Porto



Hello,
et ce sera mon tour d'être là-bas , Lisbonne, la dernière semaine de mai...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mai 2019)

Attention :

Japon

le Torii flottant de Miyajima sera sous sarcophage pour rénovation à partir de juin 2019 (et jusqu'à Août 2020).

Sache le, même s'il y a d'autres monuments a voir sur l'île.


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Attention :
> 
> Japon
> 
> ...



Pour voir un sarcophage, autant aller à Fukushima !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mai 2019)

y'avait des Pharaons au Japon ??!!

Oh

My 

Moi-même 

!!!

Et avec ça on dit qu'il ne se passe jamais rien aux Européennes...


----------



## flotow (16 Mai 2019)

bon, j'ai acheté le Kotchi Kotchi, car il faut bien commencer quelque part.
le début, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne faut jamais avoir voyagé pour que ce soit intéressant.
d'autres choses sont positives.
je vous tiens au courant !

par contre, un truc que j'aime bien, le toucher de la couverture.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> bon, j'ai acheté le Kotchi Kotchi, car il faut bien commencer quelque part.
> le début, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne faut jamais avoir voyagé pour que ce soit intéressant.
> d'autres choses sont positives.
> je vous tiens au courant !
> ...



Si on est rompu à l’exercice de partir en voyage à l’étranger par ses propres moyens, ce guide n’est peut-être pas absolument indispensable. Mais il y a quand même des infos qui peuvent intéresser tous ceux qui veulent aller au Japon pour la première fois et, si on veut se concocter un programme sans se prendre la tête, il y a des suggestions d’itinéraires en fonction de la durée du voyage souhaité et des infos sur les choses à voir sur place (il y a la même chose sur le site de l’office du tourisme du Japon mais en gratuit).

Perso, j’ai acheté 6 ou 7 guides mais Kotchi Kotchi est le seul vraiment utile (avec le cartoville Tokyo). Avec ça, le site de l’office du tourisme du Japon et les infos qu’on peut glaner sur le net, je pense qu’on est paré.


----------



## flotow (17 Mai 2019)

6 ou 7 guides !!

j'ai vu le chapitre sur les circuits, mais je n'y suis pas encore

tu y vas en voyage organisé ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> 6 ou 7 guides !!
> 
> j'ai vu le chapitre sur les circuits, mais je n'y suis pas encore
> 
> tu y vas en voyage organisé ?



Non. Je fais tout par moi-même.

Les voyages organisés, c’est beaucoup plus cher (le double ou pas loin), les visites au pas de charge.

Me farcir des dizaines d’heures d’avion, dépenser des milliers d’euros pour tout faire en coup de vent et pouvoir dire « j’y étais », je préfère rester chez moi et rêver devant les photos.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2019)

j'ai prévu un p'tit weekend à Dublin en juillet.

des bons plans à voir/manger/marcher ?


----------



## flotow (27 Juin 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> j'ai prévu un p'tit weekend à Dublin en juillet.
> 
> des bons plans à voir/manger/marcher ?



Book of Kells, St patrick's cathedral, et eventuellement la visite Guiness (belle vue sur la ville)
Au sud, il y a Wicklow Mountains NP, mais je ne l'ai pas fait.
Dublin, je n'ai pas trouvé ça très intéressant. Et il faisait tout gris !
Mais peut être que ça sera différent pour toi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Juin 2019)

Thanks Dude !


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2019)

Même question pour Rome !
Des idées de truc ou manger ?
Genre, vraiment bon !

Parce qu'hier, les pâtes étaient légèrement pas assez cuites !


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2019)

Des pâtes bien cuites ?
Quelle horreur !
À l'italienne c'est "al dente".
Et meilleur pour la digestion...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Des pâtes bien cuites ?
> Quelle horreur !
> À l'italienne c'est "al dente".
> Et meilleur pour la digestion...


Surtout a Rome


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Des pâtes bien cuites ?
> Quelle horreur !
> À l'italienne c'est "al dente".
> Et meilleur pour la digestion...


le milieu c'était plus comme des pâtes sorties d'un paquet ! Pas cuit donc

mais peut être que je vais changer d'alimentation si al dente est effectivement comme ça


----------



## ScapO (29 Juin 2019)

Slt,
pour les pâtes à Rome
Osteria da Fortunata Via del Pellegrino petite rue qui démarre sur la place Campo dei fiori.
Autrement ,tu as aussi dans le quartier du Trastevere _Tonnarello :Via della Paglia 1_  
puis Sette Ocche in Altalena : Via dei Salumi, 36.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2019)

Pffff , c'est long d'attendre les vacances


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Juillet 2019)

Je savais pas que le Gaelique avait autant d'importance à Dublin/Irlande.

L'accent irlandais c'est trop la classe mais je demande souvent qu'on me répète ce qu'on vient de me dire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2019)

Quand c’est compliqué de communiquer avec les locaux, il reste toujours le système D.


----------



## patlek (20 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> mais je demande souvent qu'on me répète ce qu'on vient de me dire.




C' est la vieillesse, çà.

FAUT T'ACHETER UN SONOTONE!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Juillet 2019)

/prout patlek

tu comprends ça ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> /prout patlek
> 
> tu comprends ça ?



Ceci n’est pas un fil à flood !


----------



## patlek (20 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> /prout patlek
> 
> tu comprends ça ?



ET DES COUCHES CULOTTES POUR ADULTES!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Juillet 2019)




----------



## patlek (20 Juillet 2019)

On déconne...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2019)

patlek a dit:


> On déconne...


Bah non !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Juillet 2019)

Selon vos souvenirs, c'est sympa Edimbourg ?


----------



## flotow (22 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Selon vos souvenirs, c'est sympa Edimbourg ?


oui !
après, j'y suis passé trois heures en revenant du Nord, et une journée en revenant de l'Ouest


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Juillet 2019)

Vu le temps que je vais y rester, ça me va quand même


----------



## patlek (22 Juillet 2019)

TU AS DE LA CHANCE, TU VAS ECHAPPER A LA CANICULE!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Juillet 2019)

Pas besoin de hurler, je peux te lire


----------



## flotow (22 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Vu le temps que je vais y rester, ça me va quand même


Ma balade de 2h il y a un mois :
https://www.flickr.com/photos/tucpasquic/albums/72157709250480703

j'ai le tracé quelque part


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Juillet 2019)

je valide tes photos !
et j'ai rencontré ton parcours


----------



## flotow (23 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> je valide tes photos !
> et j'ai rencontré ton parcours


j'espère !

raconte..


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Juillet 2019)

Pas mal de collègues qui m'ont en fait rassurer comme toi sur les possibilités de la ville.


----------



## da capo (23 Juillet 2019)

Et personne ne va en Belgique ?
Spa, Bruxelles, Gand

Bonnes bières, bonnes frites
Bons musées
Des voitures qui s'arrêtent quand on veut traverser…
On y cause français, et même les flamands font des efforts !
J'y vais une ou deux fois par an depuis des lustres pour me ressourcer 

Mais pourquoi mon père a-t-il choisi la France pour émigrer…


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2019)

da capo a dit:


> Et personne ne va en Belgique ?
> Spa, Bruxelles, Gand
> 
> Bonnes bières, bonnes frites
> ...



Tu as des origines Belges ?


----------



## flotow (23 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu as des origines Belges ?


Il vient du Jura belge !!


----------



## da capo (23 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu as des origines Belges ?



À trois lettres près, j'aurais pu m'appeler Adamo.


----------



## ScapO (23 Juillet 2019)

L’etait pas sicilien ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2019)

ScapO a dit:


> L’etait pas sicilien ?


Bah oui


----------



## da capo (23 Juillet 2019)

ScapO a dit:


> L’etait pas sicilien ?





Jura39 a dit:


> Bah oui



Ne comptez pas sur moi pour réveiller les haines régionales italiennes… 


Même si…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Juillet 2019)

EDI, si tout se passe bien, ça sera dernier week-end de septembre.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2019)

Va falloir que je pense a préparer ma valise


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juillet 2019)

Ou pas !

Dublin chuis partie juste avec mon p'tit sac à dos, ce kiff !
Pas de bagages à attendre...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2019)

Départ dans une  semaine ,
enfin [emoji6]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Juillet 2019)

bon ben OK pour un p'tit week-end à Edimbourg fin Septembre !

\o/


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> bon ben OK pour un p'tit week-end à Edimbourg fin Septembre !
> 
> \o/



Cool


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2019)

En attente d’embarquement , c’est long


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> En attente d’embarquement , c’est long



Tu prends l’avion ?

Si c’est le cas, effectivement l’embarquement c’est long (et chiant).


----------



## flotow (3 Août 2019)

Ou alors attendre la fin et monter en dernier


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Août 2019)

Profites bien de ton voyage


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Tu prends l’avion ?
> 
> Si c’est le cas, effectivement l’embarquement c’est long (et chiant).



Oui. Avion pour ces  vacances


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Profites bien de ton voyage



Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ou alors attendre la fin et monter en dernier



C’est toute la procédure que je trouve longue et chiante : enregistrer les bagages, passer les contrôles, embarquer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui. Avion pour ces  vacances



Bon voyage.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Bon voyage.



Merci 
Bien arrivé avec soleil chaleur et vue magnifique


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Merci
> Bien arrivé avec soleil chaleur et vue magnifique



Où es-tu ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Où es-tu ?



Ici








Je suis Sveti Stefan


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2019)

C’est quel pays ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> C’est quel pays ?



Le Monténégro


----------



## flotow (4 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le Monténégro


enfin !!

j'espère que ton forfait téléphonique va fonctionner...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> enfin !!
> 
> j'espère que ton forfait téléphonique va fonctionner...



Pas de danger


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le Monténégro



Profite bien de ton séjour.


----------



## loustic (6 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le Monténégro


Ce pays n'existe plus.
Il est remplacé par le Montédecouleur.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> enfin !!
> 
> j'espère que ton forfait téléphonique va fonctionner...



Bon je viens de regarder ce matin et j’ai 30€ de hors forfait pour quelques sms


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon je viens de regarder ce matin et j’ai 30€ de hors forfait pour quelques sms



Tu n’avais les SMS depuis le Monténégro dans ton forfait ou pris d’option pour ça ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2019)

Non j’ai pas pris d’option 
J’ai juste envoyé sms à mon loueur pour l’informer de mon retard


----------



## aunisien (10 Août 2019)

Ça fait cher le sms, il doit y avoir autre chose, si tu n’avais pas coupé les données en itinérance ça peut expliquer les 30€ qui doit être un palier de blocage.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2019)

aunisien a dit:


> Ça fait cher le sms, il doit y avoir autre chose, si tu n’avais pas coupé les données en itinérance ça peut expliquer les 30€ qui doit être un palier de blocage.


 Non le palier est à 50€ 
Et c’est bien des sms
Vu avec Orange ce matin
Après explication , Orange me fait une remise gracieuse de cette consommation


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non le palier est à 50€
> Et c’est bien des sms
> Vu avec Orange ce matin
> Après explication , Orange me fait une remise gracieuse de cette consommation



Orange/Sosh fait des pass pour utiliser son forfait hors Europe. C’est intéressant si tu prévois d’utiliser ton forfait sur place.


----------



## aunisien (10 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non le palier est à 50€
> Et c’est bien des sms
> Vu avec Orange ce matin
> Après explication , Orange me fait une remise gracieuse de cette consommation



Ils les facturent combien les sms au Monténégro ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Orange/Sosh fait des pass pour utiliser son forfait hors Europe. C’est intéressant si tu prévois d’utiliser ton forfait sur place.



J’avais vu cela mais je pensais ne pas en avoir besoin 
Mais bloqué à la frontière , j’ai du prévenir de mon retard [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2019)

aunisien a dit:


> Ils les facturent combien les sms au Monténégro ?


N’ai Pas regardé, j’ai juste enlever le mode avion le temps de passer mes sms


----------



## aunisien (10 Août 2019)

Vu le détail du hors forfait il s’agit bien de connexions data.


----------



## peyret (10 Août 2019)

Pour écrire sur les forums Macgé.....


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Pour écrire sur les forums Macgé.....



Non j’ai le wifi pour cela


----------



## PJG (10 Août 2019)

@Jura39, arrête d'écrire, profite plutôt de tes vacances.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2019)

PJG a dit:


> @Jura39, arrête d'écrire, profite plutôt de tes vacances.



C’est ce que je fais , mais la trop chaud pour mettre Benzema dehors.
C’est intenable cette chaleur , plage en fin de journée


----------



## peyret (10 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C’est ce que je fais , mais la trop chaud pour mettre Benzema dehors.
> C’est intenable cette chaleur , plage en fin de journée



j'ai vu 37°C https://www.meteociel.fr/observations-meteo/temperatures.php?region=eur2


----------



## litobar71 (10 Août 2019)

je vois 40° demain, l'AW du Jura39 dans l'eau sera.. ..plongée.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> je vois 40° demain, l'AW du Jura39 dans l'eau sera.. ..plongée.


Malin Jura
J’ai prévu la montre Suisse pour les grosses chaleurs et la nage intensive


----------



## PJG (10 Août 2019)

L'Adriatique est toujours aussi belle ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2019)

PJG a dit:


> L'Adriatique est toujours aussi belle ?


Oui , toujours


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2019)

litobar71 a dit:


> je vois 40° demain, l'AW du Jura39 dans l'eau sera.. ..plongée.



C’est vrai que ça chauffe aujourd’hui


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C’est vrai que ça chauffe aujourd’hui



Sinon, c’était bien le Monténégro ? Tu recommandes ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Sinon, c’était bien le Monténégro ? Tu recommandes ?



C’est toujours bien, je suis encore 
C’est superbe, l’adriatique très belle et chaude
La montagne superbe.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C’est toujours bien, je suis encore
> C’est superbe, l’adriatique très belle et chaude
> La montagne superbe.



Donc tu as encore l’occasion de faire grimper ta facture téléphonique.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Donc tu as encore l’occasion de faire grimper ta facture téléphonique.



Non , c’est bon , je reste en mode avion 
Et j’ai encore pleins de belles choses avoir ici avant de changer de Pays


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2019)

Bon déjà  35 degrés , la journée va être chaude


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Août 2019)

Tu peux faire tourner des photos ?

Il parait que c'est magnifique l'Adriatique


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2019)

Dessus ou dessous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Août 2019)

SALE MÔME !!!

Sérieux...


----------



## PJG (12 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Il parait que c'est magnifique l'Adriatique


Oui, très limpide, visibilité 30m (pas partout) .
Je ne connais pas le Monténégro, je suis resté en Croatie pour plonger (3 années de suite 2005-2006-2007). 
La première fois (1985) c'était avant la guerre. 
Je pense que je vais y retourner. 







@Jura39, profite bien de tes vacances.


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas de danger





Jura39 a dit:


> Bon je viens de regarder ce matin et j’ai 30€ de hors forfait pour quelques sms



hihihi


----------



## patlek (12 Août 2019)

Dites donc, les voyageurs, faudrait voir a compenser l' empreinte carbone:

https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/m...rver-l-environnement_2093979.html#xtor=AL-447

Alors pour ceux qui voyagent, je dirais plutot; un jour sur trois.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2019)

Location du bateau aujourd’hui, nous avons fait les bouches de Kotor 
C’est génial et baignade dans eau magnifique


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2019)




----------



## peyret (13 Août 2019)

Qu'est-ce ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2019)

Une planque pour les sous marins 
Avant les cailloux il y avait du camouflage


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2019)

Il fait aussi chaud chez vous ?


----------



## peyret (14 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il fait aussi chaud chez vous ?



çà c'est bien refroidi : https://www.meteo60.fr/stations-releves/actuelles


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2019)

peyret a dit:


> çà c'est bien refroidi : https://www.meteo60.fr/stations-releves/actuelles



Bon
Je sais pas si je vais rentrer [emoji6]


----------



## PJG (15 Août 2019)

De 37°, on est passé à 27° en deux jours. 
Mais demain vendredi c'est 33°.
La pluie arrive dimanche, super !!!
C'était la météo du Gard.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2019)

Ce matin, je suis allé voir le centre Georges Pompidou (de l’extérieur).

Punaise, en vrai c’est encore plus laid qu’en photo.


----------



## PJG (15 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Punaise, en vrai c’est encore plus laid qu’en photo.


Mais non, je ne trouve pas. 
Dire que c'est beau...non, mais c'est original pour l'époque.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Ce matin, je suis allé voir le centre Georges Pompidou (de l’extérieur).
> 
> Punaise, en vrai c’est encore plus laid qu’en photo.



T’aime pas la plomberie ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2019)

PJG a dit:


> De 37°, on est passé à 27° en deux jours.
> Mais demain vendredi c'est 33°.
> La pluie arrive dimanche, super !!!
> C'était la météo du Gard.



Je suis toujours sous la chaleur 
Heureusement le restaurant a une belle terrasse ombragée


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2019)

C’est  chouette la Croatie , un peu moins chaud que le Monténégro


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2019)

Certains affirment que c'est le pays des corbeaux.
Pourquoi donc ?


----------



## flotow (16 Août 2019)

URGENT !!

Je suis à 30 minutes a l'est de Bale et je cherche un truc à faire pour la journée. 
Je ne pense pas faire de la ville, mais plutôt de la campagne. 
Il y a la forêt noire, c'est environ 1h au nord puis encore plus au nord. 
Il y a Mulhouse aussi...

Je pense aller à Saint Louis pour faire des courses, peut être sur le retour !!

J'ai la vignette suisse. 

Vous proposez quoi ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> URGENT !!
> Je suis à 30 minutes a l'est de Bale et je cherche un truc à faire pour la journée.



Il faut aller ramasser des myrtilles, c'est la saison ! Les tartes sont délicieuses dans le coin !


----------



## flotow (17 Août 2019)

J'en ai vu le faire hier depuis les cabines !


----------



## flotow (17 Août 2019)

J'en ai vu le faire hier depuis les cabines !


----------



## flotow (17 Août 2019)

A Mulhouse... C'est un peu désert, un peu trop tôt quoi !


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2019)

À Mulhouse, une merveille :
https://www.citedelautomobile.com


----------



## flotow (17 Août 2019)

Alors je suis a la cité du train et je pense faire ça après !



loustic a dit:


> À Mulhouse, une merveille :
> https://www.citedelautomobile.com


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2019)

Le musée Peugeot est pas mal non plus


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2019)

Alors j'ai fait le musée du train et la cité de l'automobile.

Mais je trouve que ne pas pouvoir s'approcher des voitures, ce n'est pas très très interessant (on voit surtout des capots).
Il y avait l'expo temporaires sur Bugatti, c'était pas mal.

J'ai aussi pu acheter des BDs, du fromage et du vin 

@Jura39 trop loin !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2019)

Ça commence a me fatiguer ces vacances


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ça commence a me fatiguer ces vacances



Il te faut rentrer d'urgence pour te reposer !


----------



## PJG (20 Août 2019)

Moi aussi je vais me reposer. 
18 personnes à la maison pendant trois, c'est fatiguant.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il te faut rentrer d'urgence pour te reposer !


Ouais , je rentre fin de semaine


----------



## PJG (20 Août 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Moi aussi je vais me reposer.
> 18 personnes à la maison pendant trois....., c'est fatiguant.


IL fallait lire: trois *jours*.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2019)

Déjà Mercredi


----------



## PJG (21 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Déjà Mercredi


Et oui...


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Déjà Mercredi



Le repos approche enfin !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le repos approche enfin !


mais bien sûr


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> mais bien sûr



Tu peux ranger tes lunettes de soleil !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu peux ranger tes lunettes de soleil !


Non pourquoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)

Retour a la maison aujourd'hui.


----------



## PJG (24 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Retour a la maison aujourd'hui.


Bon courage pour lundi, si tu travailles encore.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Retour a la maison aujourd'hui.



Il faut bien à un moment donné.

Content de ton escapade ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Il faut bien à un moment donné.
> Content de ton escapade ?



N'attends pas de réponse avant la fin de son repos réparateur...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Il faut bien à un moment donné.
> 
> Content de ton escapade ?



Oui génial
Un superbe séjour


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> N'attends pas de réponse avant la fin de son repos réparateur... [emoji57]



Pas de repos
Lundi boulot


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Bon courage pour lundi, si tu travailles encore.



Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui génial
> Un superbe séjour



C’est l’essentiel.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> C’est l’essentiel.


Oui 

Une belle découverte de cette région que je n'avais pas encore faite


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Une belle découverte de cette région que je n'avais pas encore faite



Et le prochain, tu as une idée ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Et le prochain, tu as une idée ?


Oui j'ai déjà les billets d'avion


----------



## PJG (24 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> j'ai déjà les billets d'avion


Moi aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui j'ai déjà les billets d'avion



Et tu vas où cette fois ?


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2019)

On suppose que vous brûlerez spectaculairement vos billets d'avion
et suivrez l'exemple glorieux de la gamine écolo...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2019)

loustic a dit:


> On suppose que vous brûlerez spectaculairement vos billets d'avion
> et suivrez l'exemple glorieux de la gamine écolo...



Maintenant les billets d’avion sont dématérialisés. Pour les faire brûler, il faut faire brûler son smartphone.

Non, merci.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Maintenant les billets d’avion sont dématérialisés. Pour les faire brûler, il faut faire brûler son smartphone.
> 
> Non, merci.



Nous voyageons écolo


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Et tu vas où cette fois ?



Je vais sur l'Italie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vais sur l'Italie



C’est sympa l’Italie.

Quand j’étais au collège, en 3e (il y a une éternité donc), j’avais fait un voyage en Italie. On a fait principalement Rome et une journée on est allé à Pompéi.

J’en garde un très bon souvenir.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> C’est sympa l’Italie.
> 
> Quand j’étais au collège, en 3e (il y a une éternité donc), j’avais fait un voyage en Italie. On a fait principalement Rome et une journée on est allé à Pompéi.
> 
> J’en garde un très bon souvenir.



J'ai deja un peu visité en Italie 

La vallée d'Aoste ( c'est jamais qu'a 3 heures de chez moi )
La Toscane  ( c'est Magnifique )
Venise  ( j'y fais souvent car j'ai un pied à terre )


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai deja un peu visité en Italie Venise  ( j'y fais souvent car j'ai un pied à terre )



J'espère que tu sais nager en cas de grandes marées...


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2019)

Mais, s'il y _fait_ ses besoins...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'espère que tu sais nager en cas de grandes marées...


T'inquiète pas


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2019)

Bon déjà une semaine de boulot de faite , va falloir que je pense a mes prochaines vacances


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Août 2019)

Je pense la même chose !
En plus j'ai toujours pas fait mon voyage à Edimbourg !

Pour le prochain j'hesite = Portugal ou pays Nordique ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je pense la même chose !
> En plus j'ai toujours pas fait mon voyage à Edimbourg !
> 
> Pour le prochain j'hesite = Portugal ou pays Nordique ?


Quel pays Nordique?


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2019)

Stockholm + Åland ?

par contre, en hiver


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2019)

WE prolongé à Stockholm il y a 2 ans début décembre : ben y avait de la neige


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2019)

et pas beaucoup de lumière


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Août 2019)

Et puis les pays nordiques ont un très bon réseau téléphonique

#MontyPythonAndTheHolyGrail


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2019)

Encore 30 Jours avant mes vacances


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Encore 30 Jours avant mes vacances



L'industrie du tourisme reprend espoir !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Septembre 2019)

Dans 3 semaines, week-end à Edimbourg !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'industrie du tourisme reprend espoir !


Tu ne pense pas si bien dire


----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2019)

Dans 5 semaines, croisière plongée dans les mers chaudes


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Septembre 2019)

Croisière ? Avec un paquebot ? 

Ca par contre ça me dit pas du tout...
Sauf pour les fjords ça doit être bien joli vu du bateau...
Par contre niveau chaleur...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2019)

/blast pl qui ne sait pas lire : "croisière plongée" pas "croisière" tout court


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2019)

Tu prend un bateau qui va couler ?
C'est de l'arnaque ton voyage


----------



## patlek (9 Septembre 2019)

C' est le concept du Costa Concordia, ou du Titanic.


----------



## flotow (20 Septembre 2019)

En route pour la plus belle plage du monde
#mercilalgv


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Septembre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> En route pour la plus belle plage du monde
> #mercilalgv



Où est-ce ?

#mercilalgv


----------



## flotow (20 Septembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Où est-ce ?
> 
> #mercilalgv



Plein ouest, à 984 km de chez moi !
Et presque 1200 km par la route.

#mercilalgv #mercilavoiture


----------



## flotow (20 Septembre 2019)

Pas merci la voiture ICE bruyante


----------



## flotow (20 Septembre 2019)

Enfin sur la LGV !


----------



## flotow (20 Septembre 2019)

Les marches du ter, c'est pas les sièges de 1ere...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Septembre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Plein ouest, à 984 km de chez moi !
> Et presque 1200 km par la route.
> 
> #mercilalgv #mercilavoiture





flotow a dit:


> Pas merci la voiture ICE bruyante





flotow a dit:


> Enfin sur la LGV !





flotow a dit:


> Les marches du ter, c'est pas les sièges de 1ere...



Sacré voyage !

#mercilalgv #mercilavoiture #mercimamanmercipapa(tantqu’àfaireautantenprofiter)


----------



## PJG (21 Septembre 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Dans 5 semaines, croisière plongée dans les mers chaudes


Bonnes plongées.

Croisière plongée Les Maldives 2007.


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2019)

Bien arrivé !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2019)

Encore une petite semaine avant le départ


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2019)

moi je suis rentré, mais ça me manque déjà !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> moi je suis rentré, mais ça me manque déjà !


C'est jamais le top le retour


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Septembre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> moi je suis rentré


Donc t'était pas chez Thomas Cook


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Donc t'était pas chez Thomas Cook


clairement pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2019)

Demain Edimbourgh ! 

Sous la pluie tout le week-end !!!

\o/


----------



## flotow (26 Septembre 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Demain Edimbourgh !
> 
> Sous la pluie tout le week-end !!!
> 
> \o/


Déjà demain ??!


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2019)

Météo de Me...De


----------



## PJG (26 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Météo de Me...De


Pas chez moi.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Météo de Me...De


La France a besoin d'eau !


----------



## PJG (26 Septembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La France a besoin d'eau !


Tu as bien raison.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2019)

L'Ô cay la Vi bordel !

Et le son des gouttes sur le zinc du toit c'est trop puissant


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2019)

J'espère avoir du soleil pour mes vacances


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La France a besoin d'eau !


Entièrement de ton avis


----------



## flotow (28 Septembre 2019)

Alors pl ? C'est comment EDI ?


----------



## flotow (30 Septembre 2019)

pl... mangé par une loutre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Octobre 2019)

Samedi = soleil +ciel bleu
Dimanche = nuageux sombre

Pas une goutte de pluie !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Samedi = soleil +ciel bleu
> Dimanche = nuageux sombre
> 
> Pas une goutte de pluie !


----------



## PJG (1 Octobre 2019)

C'est super, il y a maintenant une rubrique météo.


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> C'est super, il y a maintenant une rubrique météo.


Valable le WE sur Edimbourg


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Octobre 2019)

La classe à Dalla...à Edinburgh !


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2019)

hop hop, week-end dans deux heures !
#demaincestferié


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> hop hop, week-end dans deux heures !
> #demaincestferié


J'ai loupé un truc ?
Je regarde mon calendrier de suite


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai loupé un truc ?
> Je regarde mon calendrier de suite


héhé, dommage pour toi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Octobre 2019)

A part le Japon/Asie, je pense à Zurich pour un prochain week-end.

Des avis ?


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> A part le Japon/Asie, je pense à Zurich pour un prochain week-end.
> 
> Des avis ?


Non
Mais j'ai fait des remontées mécaniques pendant deux jours autour du lac de Constance et j'ai trouvé ça agréable, même si le temps n'était pas toujours au rendez vous


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2019)

A priori Jura n'a pas trouvé de jour férié dans son calendrier demain !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> A priori Jura n'a pas trouvé de jour férié dans son calendrier demain !



Non , mais je décolle Samedi


----------



## PJG (2 Octobre 2019)

@jura 
Tu décolles quel genre de papier ? 
Tu refais ton bureau ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> @jura
> Tu décolles quel genre de papier ?
> Tu refais ton bureau ?


Qui moi ?


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Qui moi ?


Non, Kate.


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2019)

Beaucoup de nuages beaucoup de pluie


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Beaucoup de nuages beaucoup de pluie


J'espere trouver un peu de soleil  en 14 jours


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2019)

Je ne suis pas contre des vacances sous la pluie, les nuages et le brouillard, ça dépend d'où l'on va. Certaines régions s'y prêtent bien !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Je ne suis pas contre des vacances sous la pluie, les nuages et le brouillard, ça dépend d'où l'on va. Certaines régions s'y prêtent bien !



C’est  quand même ce plus agréable sans


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2019)

Ah , 
Enfin en vacances


----------



## PJG (4 Octobre 2019)

Moi je prépare celles du mois de mars. 
Bonnes vacances Jura39.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Moi je prépare celles du mois de mars.
> Bonnes vacances Jura39.


Merci
tu as deja une idée de la destination ? ( j'avais pas vu le lien ) 
va falloir que je cherche pour celle de Décembre aussi


----------



## PJG (4 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu as déjà une idée de la destination ?


Québec, ce n'est pas très original pour moi.
Chaque année, c'est la destination du mois de mars. 
Je préfère l'hiver à l'été. 
Cet été, on a eu 46° et plus de 85% d'humidité.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Québec, ce n'est pas très original pour moi.
> Chaque année, c'est la destination du mois de mars.
> Je préfère l'hiver à l'été.
> Cet été, on a eu 46° et plus de 85% d'humidité.



Le Québec me tente beaucoup


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2019)

Moi, je prépare celles de novembre 2020.

Demain matin, j’ai rendez-vous à la mairie de Bordeaux pour déposer ma demande de passeport.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le Québec me tente beaucoup



Le Canada, ça a l’air sympa.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Le Canada, ça a l’air sympa.


Je pense aussi


----------



## PJG (4 Octobre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Le Canada, ça a l’air sympa.


C'est super beau,  c'est une destination "piège", on ne peut pas résister, on est obligé d'y retourner.


----------



## flotow (4 Octobre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> C'est super beau,  c'est une destination "piège", on ne peut pas résister, on est obligé d'y retourner.


Mais il faut aimer la nature !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Mais il faut aimer la nature !


Les grands espaces


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> C'est super beau,  c'est une destination "piège", on ne peut pas résister, on est obligé d'y retourner.



Le problème étant qu'en été les moustiques ne sont pas vegans...


----------



## peyret (4 Octobre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le problème étant qu'en été les moustiques ne sont pas vegans...



On les apelle les "maringoins" 

https://www.abatextermination.ca/moustique-maringouin-quebec/


----------



## PJG (4 Octobre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le problème étant qu'en été les moustiques ne sont pas vegans...


Tu sais ici dans le sud, ce n'est pas mieux avec les moustiques tigres.


----------



## PJG (4 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Mais il faut aimer la nature !





Jura39 a dit:


> Les grands espaces


Et les musées.


----------



## flotow (5 Octobre 2019)

Mmm


PJG a dit:


> Et les musées.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2019)

bon les valises sont prêtes , prêt pour le départ


----------



## PJG (5 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> bon les valises sont prêtes, prêt pour le départ


Ok, on se retrouve où ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Ok, on se retrouve où ?



Départ Genève demain matin


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2019)

Changement de climat
Première terrasse et soleil
Que du bonheur


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2019)

Sur le chemin du retour, encore une heure de vol...
Mais comment c'était tellement bien ces 4 jours !!


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Sur le chemin du retour, encore une heure de vol...
> Mais comment c'était tellement bien ces 4 jours !!



Ne rentre pas


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2019)

Trop tard, bientôt à la maison


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Trop tard, bientôt à la maison



Bon retour alors


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2019)

Il va falloir préparer le prochain voyage. Je n'ai que les billets et trois semaines a remplir !


----------



## gKatarn (7 Octobre 2019)

/blast flotow


----------



## flotow (7 Octobre 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast flotow


blast autant que tu veux !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2019)

Bon bah , je suis pas le seul en vacances 




​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2019)

Encore du Soleil et de la chaleur sur Rome
C’est quand même le top


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2019)

Faut-il supprimer les programmes de miles pour réduire les émissions carbone  ? C'est une option étudiée au Royaume-Uni, pointe CNN.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2019)

Air Canada interdit le « Mesdames et Messieurs » à son personnel


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2019)

Retour au boulot Lundi


----------



## PJG (17 Octobre 2019)

Bon courage.


----------



## flotow (17 Octobre 2019)

Ahaha

Départ dans un mois !!!


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ahaha
> 
> Départ dans un mois !!!



Tu part ou ?


----------



## flotow (18 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu part ou ?


Curieux


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Curieux


Oui ,
je reparte Jeudi prochain alors si jamais tu va dans le mème coin


----------



## flotow (18 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui ,
> je reparte Jeudi prochain alors si jamais tu va dans le mème coin


15h de vol et une escale


----------



## PJG (25 Octobre 2019)

Départ demain pour une semaine.
L'aligot à gogo...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2019)

Petite escapade dans la Drome provençale depuis hier


----------



## PJG (25 Octobre 2019)

N'oublie pas le Facteur Cheval.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Octobre 2019)

'tin, 34° en Egypte et 10° en arrivant à Roissy ce matin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, 34° en Egypte et 10° en arrivant à Roissy ce matin



Ça t’a plu l’Egypte ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> N'oublie pas le Facteur Cheval.



Pont du Gard cette après midi


----------



## gKatarn (27 Octobre 2019)

Très belle croisière plongée en mer rouge


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)

Dans deux semaines, au soleil pour trois semaines !


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Très belle croisière plongée en mer rouge


Tout ça pour aller voir petit_louis buller.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2019)

Bon , faut que je me trouve une destination pour les vacances de Noel 
des idées ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Novembre 2019)

Le pole Nord, avant que ça fonde ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Novembre 2019)

Je ne bulle pas, je contemplationne !

Je lis pas mal d'article sur la ville de Medellin en Colombie, on en dit beaucoup de bien.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Le pole Nord, avant que ça fonde ?


Ça ressemble au Jura dans un Mois !


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Novembre 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> la ville de Medellin en Colombie


Son musée de la cocaïne, des dealers coupés en morceaux, des valises de $...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Son musée de la cocaïne, des dealers coupés en morceaux, des valises de $...


Enfin le rêve


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Enfin le rêve


Pas la peine d'aller si loin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Janvier 2020)

Après des années d’attente, j’y suis enfin arrivé : j’ai fait mes réservations d’avion et d’hôtel pour le Japon.

Départ en novembre pour 3 semaines.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Janvier 2020)

AH BAH ENFIN !!!


----------



## stefhan (22 Janvier 2020)

Ah génial ! (Un de mes rêves en voyages aussi  )
Tu nous feras des "Chroniques de Japon" comme *Mathieu Fouquet* ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2020)

stefhan a dit:


> Ah génial ! (Un de mes rêves en voyages aussi  )
> Tu nous feras des "Chroniques de Japon" comme *Mathieu Fouquet* ?



Non.


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Non.


Feignasse !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Feignasse !



Oui.


----------



## PJG (22 Janvier 2020)

Pour les chroniques, tu peux préparer le texte avant de partir, il te reste 10 mois. 
Moi, dans 3 semaines, je vais retrouver le silence, la neige, les bois, les lacs gelés, la poutine, etc...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

Je suis a fond dans mes prochaines vacances 
Que du bonheur


----------



## PJG (7 Février 2020)

Moi aussi, départ dans 10 jours.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Moi aussi, départ dans 10 jours.


Veinard , c'est quoi la destination ?

Pour ma part , toujours en repos depuis le mois de Decembre alors j'ai le temps pour mes recherches


----------



## PJG (7 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Veinard , c'est quoi la destination ?


Toujours la même depuis des années... l*e Québec.   *


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Toujours la même depuis des années... l*e Québec.  *


:rêve:


----------



## PJG (7 Février 2020)

Ca change du sud de la France.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Ca change du sud de la France.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 153735
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 153737


Que du bonheur


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Février 2020)

Si tout se passe bien, une 'tite semaine à Montréal aussi en mars...

Faites péter les bons plans !
Un bon plan, un blast offert !


----------



## PJG (7 Février 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Si tout se passe bien, une 'tite semaine à Montréal aussi en mars...
> Faites péter les bons plans !


c'est ici.
Attention, liste d'attente de deux ou trois ans.
Mais quand vous êtes sur la liste, c'est pour la vie.


----------



## flotow (9 Février 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Après des années d’attente, j’y suis enfin arrivé : j’ai fait mes réservations d’avion et d’hôtel pour le Japon.
> 
> Départ en novembre pour 3 semaines.



C'est parti pour 2 ans de photos dans tout les fils du forums


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2020)

Bon ,
Vacances de Mai réservé et Aout , il me reste Octobre et Decembre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Février 2020)

Après le Japon, les prochaines escapades touristiques à l’étranger seront Stockholm et Venise.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Février 2020)

C'est pas des mauvais choix ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mars 2020)

Pour Stockholm, j’ai regardé hier une vidéo sur YouTube (faite par un youtubeur très branché Japon). Ça  donnait trop envie.


----------



## Romuald (1 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> faite par un youtubeur très branché Japon


Non, sans dec' ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, sans dec' ?



Comme quoi...


----------



## flotow (2 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Pour Stockholm, j’ai regardé hier une vidéo sur YouTube (faite par un youtubeur très branché Japon). Ça  donnait trop envie.


Stockholm est top, mais attention à ton bokeh  ! Venise est bäh (trop, trop de monde).


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Pas trop d'annulations de voyages pour le moment ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mars 2020)

J'ai, de moi-même, renonccé à ma dose de Japon Post Golden Week cette année...

Peut être pour mes 45 ans, début décembre, si je craque pas avant


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'ai, de moi-même, renonccé à ma dose de Japon Post Golden Week cette année...
> 
> Peut être pour mes 45 ans, début décembre, si je craque pas avant


Tu devais pas partir a Montréal en mars ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mars 2020)

Aussi oui... mais là c'est les finances qui ont décidé pour moi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'ai, de moi-même, renonccé à ma dose de Japon Post Golden Week cette année...
> 
> Peut être pour mes 45 ans, début décembre, si je craque pas avant



Par crainte du coronavirus, à cause des trucs qui sont fermés, ou crainte de ne pouvoir partir ou se retrouver en quarantaine au Japon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mars 2020)

Choix n°1 et n°3

Surtout dans une mégalopole comme Tokyo.
Je les trouve ridicule avec leur masque; je me vois mal en porter un à mon tour.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

J'espère que ce virus va ce calmer , car il commence a y avoir pas mal d'avions au sol


----------



## Sly54 (9 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> car il commence a y avoir pas mal d'avions au sol


Il vaut mieux que les avions restent au sol plutôt que de nous tomber dessus…


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il vaut mieux que les avions restent au sol plutôt que de nous tomber dessus…


Je compte pas rester au sol pour mes vacances


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

Bon , ça va commencer a être compliqué de partir en vacances


----------



## flotow (13 Mars 2020)

@Himeji mon canard, il y a de plus en plus de moins en moins de monde à Venise !!
C'est le moment d'y aller !!

@Jura39 il reste encore tout le Royaume Uni et l'Irlande !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> @Himeji mon canard, il y a de plus en plus de moins en moins de monde à Venise !!
> C'est le moment d'y aller !!
> 
> @Jura39 il reste encore tout le Royaume Uni et l'Irlande !


Venise c'est vide , un de mes copain habite Venise et il m'expliquait hier que c'était du jamais vu 

Pour ma part , j'ai déjà mes billets d'avion , mais je part que mi Mai alors j'ai encore le temps


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , ça va commencer a être compliqué de partir en vacances


Mais je croyais que le jura c'était beau, qu'il faisait beau, qu'il y avait de la neige et pas de virus… Donc pourquoi chercher un autre endroit aussi paradisiaque ?


----------



## flotow (13 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mais je croyais que le jura c'était beau, qu'il faisait beau, qu'il y avait de la neige et pas de virus… Donc pourquoi chercher un autre endroit aussi paradisiaque ?


hinhinhin


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mais je croyais que le jura c'était beau, qu'il faisait beau, qu'il y avait de la neige et pas de virus… Donc pourquoi chercher un autre endroit aussi paradisiaque ?


T'aime pas les vacances toi ?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> T'aime pas les vacances toi ?


Si. Mojito et chaise longue sont mes deux seules exigences


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)

Bon , toujours pas de nouvelles pour mes vacances , je les maintiens pour le moment


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2020)

Rien de prévu pour la première moitié de l'année !!
Ça va chauffer sur la seconde moitié !

Mais je cherche un coin plutôt reculé pour ne pas avoir trop de monde...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)

Je viens de téléphoner a la compagnie aérienne , et pour le moment mon vol est encore d'actualité


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je viens de téléphoner a la compagnie aérienne , et pour le moment mon vol est encore d'actualité



Où pars-tu ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Où pars-tu ?


A Varsovie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> A Varsovie



Si ce n’est pas tout de suite (genre septembre, octobre ou plus), ça peut le faire.


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2020)

@Himeji : et le japon, toujours maintenu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Avril 2020)

Faut que je vole sinon je serai pas GOLD pour Air France


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Avril 2020)

je croise les doigts pour Himeji.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Si ce n’est pas tout de suite (genre septembre, octobre ou plus), ça peut le faire.


Non , c'est pour fin Mai 
Pour le moment le vol est maintenu , donc pas d'annulation


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> @Himeji : et le japon, toujours maintenu ?



Oui.

Néanmoins je suis l’évolution de la situation et en l’état actuel des choses on est interdit de séjour sur le sol nippon.

Mais bon, d’ici novembre il faut espérer que les choses seront revenues à la normale.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> je croise les doigts pour Himeji.



Arigatô gozaimasu !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , c'est pour fin Mai
> Pour le moment le vol est maintenu , donc pas d'annulation



Fin mai, c’est chaud.

Croisons les doigts.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Fin mai, c’est chaud.
> 
> Croisons les doigts.


Oui , c'est pas gagné


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2020)

Vous retournez plusieurs fois au même endroit, si vous n'allez pas rendre visite à quelqu'un (Jura, je te vois venir avec Venise...) ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2020)

Perso, il y a certains endroits où je suis allé et où je reviendrais volontiers (Prague par exemple) mais avant je préfère découvrir d’autres endroits.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Vous retournez plusieurs fois au même endroit, si vous n'allez pas rendre visite à quelqu'un (Jura, je te vois venir avec Venise...) ?





Himeji a dit:


> Perso, il y a certains endroits où je suis allé et où je reviendrais volontiers (Prague par exemple) mais avant je préfère découvrir d’autres endroits.


Prague j'adore
j'ai des amis qui habitent , j'y retournerais facilement mais hors saisons
Venise , bon je passe ( mais j'ai une bonne adresse )
J'aime retourner dans la vallée d'Aoste ou je me sens bien 
le Portugal aussi
Ah oui , j'ai un un petit pied a terre !
Je retournerais par plaisir en Slovenie .
Ljubljana est super
Le Montenegro
Entre mer et montagne ( que du bonheur )


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Avril 2020)

Après 12h de vol pour le Japon  j'avoue que je retourne dans quelques lieux.
 80% de nouveauté et 20% de redite. Pour moi, c'est avoir un point de repère. En allant à Dublin et Édimbourg je m'en suis dēja notê quelques uns.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Prague j'adore
> j'ai des amis qui habitent , j'y retournerais facilement mais hors saisons
> Venise , bon je passe ( mais j'ai une bonne adresse )
> J'aime retourner dans la vallée d'Aoste ou je me sens bien
> ...



Le Portugal, ce n’était pas du tout prévu et pas à ce moment-là mais ça donne envie d’y retourner.

Mais si j’y retourne un jour, ce sera pour voir autre chose que Lisbonne (ou juste une escapade express à Lisbonne pour rendre visite à mon amie portugaise).


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Le Portugal, ce n’était pas du tout prévu et pas à ce moment-là mais ça donne envie d’y retourner.
> 
> Mais si j’y retourne un jour, ce sera pour voir autre chose que Lisbonne (ou juste une escapade express à Lisbonne pour rendre visite à mon amie portugaise).


Porto et la vallée du Douro , c'est superbe


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Porto et la vallée du Douro , c'est superbe



Les Açores et Madère, ça a l’air pas mal non plus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Après 12h de vol pour le Japon  j'avoue que je retourne dans quelques lieux.
> 80% de nouveauté et 20% de redite. Pour moi, c'est avoir un point de repère. En allant à Dublin et Édimbourg je m'en suis dēja notê quelques uns.



Quand tu vas au Japon, que prends-tu pour pouvoir utiliser Internet sur place ? Pocket wi-fi ? Carte SIM data ? Autre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Avril 2020)

pocket wifi via le site web vivrelejapon.

mais la prochaine fois testerai la carte Sim


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> pocket wifi via le site web vivrelejapon.
> 
> mais la prochaine fois testerai la carte Sim



Moi, je vais prendre la carte SIM (au lieu du pass Orange/Sosh initialement prévu).

Après, le souci est que mon iPhone n’a qu’un seul emplacement pour carte SIM. A voir.


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Moi, je vais prendre la carte SIM (au lieu du pass Orange/Sosh initialement prévu).
> 
> Après, le souci est que mon iPhone n’a qu’un seul emplacement pour carte SIM. A voir.


C'est l'occasion d'en changer !
Si tu es indécis, c'est ici : https://forums.macg.co/forums/switch-et-conseils-dachat-iphone-et-ipad.221/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> C'est l'occasion d'en changer !
> Si tu es indécis, c'est ici : https://forums.macg.co/forums/switch-et-conseils-dachat-iphone-et-ipad.221/



C’est une possibilité mais ça m’enbête de changer pour ça.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Avril 2020)

je pense aussi a iPad wifi/4G pour le prochain voyage


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> je pense aussi a iPad wifi/4G pour le prochain voyage


Pas moyen de telephoner avec , le smartphone a ses avantages


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas moyen de telephoner avec , le smartphone a ses avantages



Pour Google Maps, pas besoin d’appel.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)

Bon , je me suis renseigné pour mon départ en Pologne , et la compagnie d'aviation n'annule pas mon vol pour le moment
J'ai plus qu'a attendre


----------



## flotow (12 Avril 2020)

C'est quoi votre solution de repli s'il n'est pas possible de sortir de votre pays de résidence ?
Ou si l'on ne peut pas sortir d'Europe ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi votre solution de repli s'il n'est pas possible de sortir de votre pays de résidence ?
> Ou si l'on ne peut pas sortir d'Europe ?


Tu pense aussi a la fermeture de l'espace Schengen ?
Si c'est le cas , pour le moment pas d'idée , ça fait des années que j'ai pas lâcher d'argent pour des vacances en France , mais pourquoi pas , ils y a de belles régions.
Si nous avons le droit de partir en Europe , cool , j'ai déjà mes billets d'avions


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi votre solution de repli


La tente et le camping-gaz au fond du jardin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu pense aussi a la fermeture de l'espace Schengen ?
> Si c'est le cas , pour le moment pas d'idée , ça fait des années que j'ai pas lâcher d'argent pour des vacances en France , mais pourquoi pas , ils y a de belles régions.
> Si nous avons le droit de partir en Europe , cool , j'ai déjà mes billets d'avions



Ils parlent de garder les frontières de l’espace Schengen fermées jusqu’en septembre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi votre solution de repli s'il n'est pas possible de sortir de votre pays de résidence ?
> Ou si l'on ne peut pas sortir d'Europe ?



Escapades touristiques dans les limites géographiques autorisées.


----------



## patlek (12 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi votre solution de repli s'il n'est pas possible de sortir de votre pays de résidence ?
> Ou si l'on ne peut pas sortir d'Europe ?



Je peux me replier sur la cuisine.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Ils parlent de garder les frontières de l’espace Schengen fermées jusqu’en septembre.


Oui en effet j'ai entendu la mème chose , a voir si il peuvent éviter cela !!


----------



## flotow (12 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Escapades touristiques dans les limites géographiques autorisées.


oui... mais où ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> oui... mais où ?



En France, il y a plein de coins sympas à visiter (Bretagne,...).

Et en Europe il y a Stockholm et Venise qui sont sur ma liste.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Et en Europe il y a Stockholm et Venise qui sont sur ma liste.


Si j'avais 3 sous, il y a longtemps que je me serais acheté un pied à terre à Stockholm ! Visiter cette ville en automne et hiver, c'est magique !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Avril 2020)

Ça paraît fou mais tu as des vols Air France pour Tokyo qui décollent de CdG.

#JaponForEver


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> En France, il y a plein de coins sympas à visiter (Bretagne,...).
> 
> Et en Europe il y a Stockholm et Venise qui sont sur ma liste.


Venise , Je sais pas si c'est un bon plan


----------



## flotow (12 Avril 2020)

De toute facon, Stockholm c'est bien plus mieux


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> De toute facon, Stockholm c'est bien plus mieux


En automne et hiver , c'est les meilleurs saisons ?


----------



## flotow (13 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> En automne et hiver , c'est les meilleurs saisons ?


Tout le temps !!


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Tout le temps !!


reste a attendre pour pouvoir voyager


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Avril 2020)

tu mets plus de pognon de cõté !

moi, je me motive comme ça...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> tu mets plus de pognon de cõté !
> 
> moi, je me motive comme ça...


Excellente idée


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2020)

Tu peux, vu que c'est pas tout de suite que tu vas pouvoir re-voyager...


----------



## Lio70 (13 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Les Açores et Madère, ça a l’air pas mal non plus.


Je vous recommande Madère; j'y suis allé il y a 5 ans.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

@*Lio70*
L'apéro du mois de Mai me semble compliqué* *


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2020)

Annulation de mon voyage aujourd'hui !
je m'en doutais et j'attendais la décision de la compagnie aérienne 
C'est que partie remise


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Avril 2020)

ah crap !
Tu devais aller où ?

DTC n'est pas une réponse autorisée !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2020)

En Pologne


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)

Avez vous quand mème des projets ou des réservations pour cet été ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Avril 2020)

La cabane au fond du jardin


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Avril 2020)

Montréal, mon pèlerinage annuel au Japon, Taiwan, la Corée du sud, Suisse, retourner en Irlande aussi...

Y'a de quoi faire


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Montréal, mon pèlerinage annuel au Japon, Taiwan, la Corée du sud, Suisse, retourner en Irlande aussi...
> 
> Y'a de quoi faire


La Suisse  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Avril 2020)

Vi ! A mon avis y'a de quoi faire des bonnes marches là bas...

J'aime bien les trains aussi et pour ca, ce pays est génial ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Vi ! A mon avis y'a de quoi faire des bonnes marches là bas...
> 
> J'aime bien les trains aussi et pour ca, ce pays est génial ?


Quel coin de la Suisse ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La Suisse  ?


Je ne peux plus aller en Suisse. En 2014 'ai reçu un courrier me disant que comme je n'avais pas payé une amende de 19€, si j'entrais en Suisse je serai conduit en prison pour une durée proportionnelle à la somme due.



Ca doit bien faire 20 minutes, non ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je ne peux plus aller en Suisse. En 2014 'ai reçu un courrier me disant que comme je n'avais pas payé une amende de 19€, si j'entrais en Suisse je serai conduit en prison pour une durée proportionnelle à la somme due.
> 
> 
> 
> Ca doit bien faire 20 minutes, non ?


Depuis 2014 ??
Mais tu le met ou ton pognon alors ??


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)

C'est pas gagné pour les vacances 









						Coronavirus et vacances d'été : Visit Var recadre Sibeth NDiaye
					

La porte-parole du gouvernement a dit qu'il serait peut-être impossible de réserver une location "à l'autre bout de la France".



					www.rtl.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Mai 2020)

Faut que j'arrête de regarder des émissions sur l'Asie.

Au lieu de m'en gaver, j'ai encore plus envie d'y retourner !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Faut que j'arrête de regarder des émissions sur l'Asie.
> 
> Au lieu de m'en gaver, j'ai encore plus envie d'y retourner !


Lache toi , fais  péter le billet d'avion


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Mai 2020)

Espèce de méchant vilain pas beau !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Mai 2020)

Bon ben la porte s'entre-ouvre.

je propose que gKatarn y laissé un pied pour la bloquer !

plus sérieusement je retournerai bien en Irlande cet été !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)

Oui c'est une bonne nouvelle


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2020)

Plus que deux mois avant les vacances


----------



## flotow (4 Juin 2020)

Vivement octobre, que tout soit ouvert et que tout le monde travaille !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Vivement octobre, que tout soit ouvert et que tout le monde travaille !


Je plussoie ,

J'ai aussi prévu des vacances en Octobre


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Juin 2020)

J'incremente aussi !

Le Japon bordel !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'incremente aussi !
> 
> Le Japon bordel !


En Octobre ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2020)

Les frontières vont bientôt ouvrir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les frontières vont bientôt ouvrir



Super ! 

Moi, je m'en fiche un peu ... je ne quitte plus ma petite Belgique !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2020)

J'avoue que cela m'arrange bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juin 2020)

On en voit la fin !

\o/


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Juin 2020)

Bon j'ai plus qu'à attendre plus d'avions en fait ^°


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bon j'ai plus qu'à attendre plus d'avions en fait ^°


Plus d'avions ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Juin 2020)

le traffic est loin d'avoir repris comme "avant"


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> le traffic est loin d'avoir repris comme "avant"


Oui cela risque de durer encore un moment


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Juin 2020)

Mais pour l'Asie y'a du mieux \o/


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Je me laisserais bien tenter pour offrir  a ma femme le tour du massif du Mont-Blanc en Hélicoptère 
Quelqu'un a t'il déjà fait cette expérience ?




__





						Vols panoramiques | CMBH Chamonix Mont-Blanc Hélicoptères
					

CMBH, spécialiste du transport aérien à Chamonix Mont Blanc : vols panoramiques, vols taxis, vols sur mesure et transports aériens professionnels



					chamonix-helico.fr
				




Merci de vos retours


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me laisserais bien tenter pour offrir  a ma femme le tour du massif du Mont-Blanc en Hélicoptère
> Quelqu'un a t'il déjà fait cette expérience ?
> ...


J'ai téléphoné pour avoir des informations , du coup je vais réserver cette petite balade


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2020)

Avez vous préparé vos valises ?


----------



## flotow (24 Juillet 2020)

Déjà à mi chemin sur mon trajet des vacances !


----------



## patlek (24 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Merci de vos retours




Ben, tu peux aussi faire le tour de ta femme avec du Mont-Blanc









EEEUUUaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrraaaaaAAAAAAAAAaahhhaaaaaahhaaaaaaAAAHHAAAA!!!!

Eeeuuaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Déjà à mi chemin sur mon trajet des vacances !


C'est quoi la destination ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2020)

Vacances a partir de ce soir 
Enfin


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vacances a partir de ce soir
> Enfin



Il faut préciser que la direction de MacG a décidé, en ces temps difficiles, de participer au financement des congés de ses modérateurs ! 

Bientôt, Aclr et Jura siroteront avec délices des "Téquila sun rise", avachis et les doigts de pied en bouquets de violettes au bord de la piscine aux reflets bleutés... 

Bonnes vacances les enfants !


----------



## ScapO (31 Juillet 2020)

Slt Jura,

tu bouges un peu ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt Jura,
> 
> tu bouges un peu ?


@*ScapO*

Oui je bouge décollage demain matin * *


----------



## ScapO (31 Juillet 2020)

alors que ta "bougeotte" soit la plus belle possible.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Août 2020)

@flotow vous allez où ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> alors que ta "bougeotte" soit la plus belle possible.


Merci

l’eau de piscine dépasse les 34 degrés et les plages sont magnifiques.
Bon du coup je reste un peu


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2020)

Hello

Personne en vacances ???


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Hello
> Personne en vacances ???



"_En l'absence de moderateur cet été, la Terrasse repasse en modération a priori, avec un délai variable._"


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Reprise du boulot lundi , il faut que je me trouve d'autres vacances


----------



## flotow (22 Août 2020)

Vacances résine


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Vacances résine


Je vais chercher des demain mes futures vacances


----------



## flotow (23 Août 2020)

Plus de quarantaine pour aller au Royaume-Uni... Ça ouvre de nouvelles perspectives pour la fin d'année !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Plus de quarantaine pour aller au Royaume-Uni... Ça ouvre de nouvelles perspectives pour la fin d'année !


Il faut espérer que cela ne change pas


----------



## Sly54 (23 Août 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Ça ouvre de nouvelles perspectives pour la fin d'année !


Penser au passeport… !


----------



## flotow (23 Août 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Penser au passeport… !


Pour l'instant, la CNI est toujours un document valide !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Août 2020)

flotow a dit:


> CNI


CNI = ID 
No passeport obligatoire il ne font plus parti de l'Europe ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> CNI = ID
> No passeport obligatoire il ne font plus parti de l'Europe ?


Depuis le 31 janvier 2020, le Royaume-Uni ne fait plus partie de l’Union Européenne. Pour autant, les règles européennes continuent de s’appliquer pendant la période de transition, jusqu’au 31décembre 2020.

Pour entrer au Royaume-Uni, le voyageur européen doit comme auparavant être muni d’un passeport ou d’une carte nationale d’identité en cours de validité. Aucun visa n’est requis à ce stade, quelle que soit la durée du séjour projeté.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Août 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Pour l'instant, la CNI est toujours un document valide !





Jura39 a dit:


> jusqu’au 31décembre 2020


Donc si tu y a vas pour le nouvel an, tu entres avec ta CI, mais pour en sortir il te faut un passeport.

Bon j'imagine qu'ils vont te demander le passeport à la douane si tu y entres fin décembre…


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Août 2020)

Peut-on voyager avec une carte d'identité de plus de 10 ans ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Peut-on voyager avec une carte d'identité de plus de 10 ans ?



Cool , je peux me rendre en Suisse


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2020)

Pas de projet de vacances ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2020)

Encore un peu de patience avant les prochaines vacances


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2020)

Encore 15 Jours


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2020)

Demain , je fais la valise 
Départ Vendredi


----------



## Sly54 (21 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Départ Vendredi


Direction …?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Direction …?


Une semaine en Ardèche et l'autre .... a voir selon mes billets d'avions


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une semaine en Ardèche ...


 ... L'Ardèche n'est pas passée sous couvre-feu ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... L'Ardèche n'est pas passée sous couvre-feu ?


Pas grave , la maison est superbe et la piscine chauffée 
Et départ vendredi en avion pour le soleil


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2020)

Bon , je suis a la cherche de destination  pour  Décembre et debut Janvier 
et pour mi  Mai 
Je suis a fond dans mes recherche


----------



## Romuald (4 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , je suis a la cherche de destination  pour  Décembre et debut Janvier
> et pour mi  Mai
> Je suis a fond dans mes recherche


Décembre : la salle de bain
Janvier : la cuisine
mi mai : s'il fait beau, le fond du jardin, sinon la véranda.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Décembre : la salle de bain
> Janvier : la cuisine
> mi mai : s'il fait beau, le fond du jardin, sinon la véranda.


Non , non , je reste pas a la maison


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2020)

Encore trois semaines et direction les stations de skis
enfin


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Encore trois semaines et direction les stations de skis
> enfin


Tu vas remonter en can ard ou en escalier ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu vas remonter en can ard ou en escalier ?


Non comme d'habitude avec les remontées mécaniques


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2020)

Direction la Suisse pour Noel et le réveillons du jour de l'an


----------



## Romuald (29 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Direction la Suisse pour Noel et le réveillons du jour de l'an


Tu es comme tout le monde, tu oublies que ce n'est pas acquis d'avance :
*15 décembre : Fin du confinement si les conditions sanitaires le permettent (moins de 5000 contaminations par jour) *

Si j'en crois les chiffres de @Locke on en est encore à plus de 10.000, il faudrait donc plus que diviser par deux en quinze jours. Vu ce que je constate quand je fais mes courses, c'est pas gagné.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Direction la Suisse pour Noel et le réveillons du jour de l'an


*Emmanuel Macron envisage des «mesures restrictives et dissuasives» pour les Français voulant skier à l'étranger à Noël*


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Emmanuel Macron envisage des «mesures restrictives et dissuasives» pour les Français voulant skier à l'étranger à Noël*


A suivre alors !! 
Il reste le ski dans le Jura


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> A suivre alors !!
> Il reste le ski dans le Jura


Va falloir aller chasser le phoque pour les peaux !

PS : je ne dirai rien à BB ​


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Va falloir aller chasser le phoque pour les peaux !
> 
> PS : je ne dirai rien à BB ​


Le Jura , c'est le pays du ski de fond


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2020)

Enfin en vacances ce soir


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2021)

En mode vacances cette après midi


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2021)

Air France dévoile son nouveau film de consignes de sécurité à bord
Regarder la vidéo


----------



## stefhan (25 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le Jura , c'est le pays du ski de fond


Je ne peux qu'être entièrement d'accord !
J'y suis allé, c'était magique  

C'est aussi le pays des raquettes, de la luge, des promenades, des lacs gelés, des cascades givrées, y'a tellement à voir et à faire !

Sans oublier le fromage, le vin, etc.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2021)

Trains de nuit : la SNCF lance ce jeudi la vente des billets du Paris-Nice


----------



## stefhan (25 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Trains de nuit : la SNCF lance ce jeudi la vente des billets du Paris-Nice


J'ai toujours aimé les trains de nuit !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2021)

stefhan a dit:


> Je ne peux qu'être entièrement d'accord !
> J'y suis allé, c'était magique
> 
> C'est aussi le pays des raquettes, de la luge, des promenades, des lacs gelés, des cascades givrées, y'a tellement à voir et à faire !
> ...


Je suis aussi ce cet avis


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2021)

Allons nous pouvoir bouger de nos frontières ? 








						Vaccination : tout comprendre au "passeport vert" que l'UE développe face au Covid
					

Ce nouvel outil, dont le but est de faciliter les déplacements à l'étranger, a été présenté ce mercredi par l'Union européenne. Explications.




					www.lexpress.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Allons nous pouvoir bouger de nos frontières ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En tout état de cause, après la réflexion européenne, chaque État déciderait ensuite de son contenu.
(source Le Monde)


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En tout état de cause, après la réflexion européenne, chaque État déciderait ensuite de son contenu.
> (source Le Monde)


Ca va très vite ce décider


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2021)

C'est calme sur ce topic , vous ne pensez pas a vos vacances ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est calme sur ce topic , vous ne pensez pas a vos vacances ?


Au vu de l'épais "brouillard" sur les futures conditions de voyages à l'étranger, il est urgent d'attendre...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Au vu de l'épais "brouillard" sur les futures conditions de voyages à l'étranger, il est urgent d'attendre...


Pour ma part , je n'attend plus et j'ai fais des réservations .
il faut bien faire des projets


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mai 2021)

Site intéressant pour l'Europe : Re-open EUhttps://reopen.europa.eu › ... 

(cité ce matin par le secrétaire d'état concerné)


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mai 2021)

Covid-19 : la France va classer les pays en trois catégories pour les voyages à l'étranger


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Site intéressant pour l'Europe : Re-open EUhttps://reopen.europa.eu › ...
> 
> (cité ce matin par le secrétaire d'état concerné)


Je l'utilise depuis pas mal de temps ce site , ainsi que l'application


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Au vu de l'épais "brouillard" sur les futures conditions de voyages à l'étranger, il est urgent d'attendre...


Lance toi et réservé tes vacances


----------



## stefhan (9 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Site intéressant pour l'Europe : Re-open EUhttps://reopen.europa.eu › ...
> 
> (cité ce matin par le secrétaire d'état concerné)


Super intéressant merci pour le partage !!


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Lance toi et réservé tes vacances


Un conseil : vérifie les conditions de remboursement en cas d'annulation pour "cause majeure" (pandémie en cours).
Je ne te dis pas le rallye d'une partie de ma famille qui devait aller pour les fêtes de Pâques 2020 à NY pour se faire rembourser !

Pour moi, je suis en vacances définitives !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un conseil : vérifie les conditions de remboursement en cas d'annulation pour "cause majeure" (pandémie en cours).
> Je ne te dis pas le rallye d'une partie de ma famille qui devait aller pour les fêtes de Pâques 2020 à NY pour se faire rembourser !
> 
> Pour moi, je suis en vacances définitives !


Il y a presque plus de remboursement pour cause de pandémie .
J'ai fais 3 réservations d'avion et aucune ne rembourse cela .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (14 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je l'utilise depuis pas mal de temps ce site , ainsi que l'application



Sinon, il y a le site du ministère des affaires étrangères (français), où on trouve toutes les infos concernant les conditions d’entrée dans les pays où on souhaite se rendre, l’application Conseils aux voyageurs et bien sûr les sites des ambassades des pays concernés.

A part ça , on va encore pouvoir faire du tourisme en France cette année (et il y a des trucs sympas à voir dans notre beau pays).

Tourisme à l’étranger pas trop loin, ça reste incertain.

Tourisme à l’étranger loin, loin, loin,…  alors là,…. un jour peut-être mais c’est pas sûr.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (14 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a presque plus de remboursement pour cause de pandémie .
> J'ai fais 3 réservations d'avion et aucune ne rembourse cela .



A priori, Air France permet de se faire rembourser (à vérifier quand même) et ils proposent une assurance annulation Covid.

Les autres compagnies, je ne sais pas mais les low-cost, il ne faut peut-être pas trop y compter.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)

Dr Yellow a dit:


> Tourisme à l’étranger pas trop loin, ça reste incertain.


Non , je pense que pour voyager en Europe , il n'y aura pas de soucis


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)

Dr Yellow a dit:


> A priori, Air France permet de se faire rembourser (à vérifier quand même) et ils proposent une assurance annulation Covid.
> 
> Les autres compagnies, je ne sais pas mais les low-cost, il ne faut peut-être pas trop y compter.


Il faut bien lire les conditions de remboursement . Mais j'avoue avoir payé sans trop faire attention a ses conditions  de remboursement . Je sais juste que je peux décaler mon vol si besoin .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (14 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , je pense que pour voyager en Europe , il n'y aura pas de soucis



Il faut bien faire attention quand même. Ce serait con de se retrouver dans la situation des personnes qui sont parties au Costa Rica en janvier et se sont retrouvées coincées là-bas parce qu’elles ont été testées positives (et les frais ne sont pas totalement pris en charge).

J’ai quelques petits trucs sur le feu pour des escapades en Europe, pour la plupart sans date vraiment déterminées, mais je préfère attendre que ça se décante.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (14 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il faut bien lire les conditions de remboursement . Mais j'avoue avoir payé sans trop faire attention a ses conditions  de remboursement . Je sais juste que je peux décaler mon vol si besoin .



Ça dépend du prix des billets. Si c’est quelques dizaines d’euros, ça va. Mais quelques centaines, il vaut mieux y réfléchir à 2 fois pour prendre des billets d’avion sans regarder les conditions de remboursement.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)

Dr Yellow a dit:


> Ça dépend du prix des billets. Si c’est quelques dizaines d’euros, ça va. Mais quelques centaines, il vaut mieux y réfléchir à 2 fois pour prendre des billets d’avion sans regarder les conditions de remboursement.


Je suis plus sur des centaines d'Euro , mais j'ai pris le risque , je verrais bien 
Je croise les doigts


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)

Dr Yellow a dit:


> Il faut bien faire attention quand même. Ce serait con de se retrouver dans la situation des personnes qui sont parties au Costa Rica en janvier et se sont retrouvées coincées là-bas parce qu’elles ont été testées positives (et les frais ne sont pas totalement pris en charge).
> 
> J’ai quelques petits trucs sur le feu pour des escapades en Europe, pour la plupart sans date vraiment déterminées, mais je préfère attendre que ça se décante.


Pour l'Europe avec le passeport sanitaire , il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (14 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour l'Europe avec le passeport sanitaire , il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème



Le passeport sanitaire, c’est juste un truc qui dit qu’on a été vacciné, qu’on a fait un test PCR ou qu’on a déjà eu le Covid.

Ce n’est en rien une garantie de ne pas se retrouver dans une situation  de ce genre.


----------



## boninmi (14 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un conseil : vérifie les conditions de remboursement en cas d'annulation pour "cause majeure" (pandémie en cours).
> Je ne te dis pas le rallye d'une partie de ma famille qui devait aller pour les fêtes de Pâques 2020 à NY pour se faire rembourser !
> 
> Pour moi, je suis en vacances définitives !


Toujours pas remboursés de notre voyage annulé au Québec prévu le 14 août 2020 et payé dès début 2020 (TUI /Air Transat avec assurance annulation).


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)

Dr Yellow a dit:


> Le passeport sanitaire, c’est juste un truc qui dit qu’on a été vacciné, qu’on a fait un test PCR ou qu’on a déjà eu le Covid.
> 
> Ce n’est en rien une garantie de ne pas se retrouver dans une situation  de ce genre.


Avec ce passeport et tes vaccins tu passe plus facilement la frontière sans faire de test .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (15 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avec ce passeport et tes vaccins tu passe plus facilement la frontière sans faire de test .



Encore une fois, ce n’est pas la question. La question est de ne pas se retrouver bloqué sur place parce qu’on a été testé positif.

Et le vaccin n’élimine pas totalement le risque de contamination.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2021)

Dr Yellow a dit:


> Encore une fois, ce n’est pas la question. La question est de ne pas se retrouver bloqué sur place parce qu’on a été testé positif.
> 
> Et le vaccin n’élimine pas totalement le risque de contamination.


Il faut pas penser a cela , et vivre .


----------



## ScapO (15 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il faut pas penser a cela , et vivre .


Slt Jura,

resté bloqué c'est quand même un paramètre/éventualité à tenir en ligne de compte.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt Jura,
> 
> resté bloqué c'est quand même un paramètre/éventualité à tenir en ligne de compte.


Oui entièrement de ton avis 
La solution ,
rester chez soi ?


----------



## ScapO (15 Mai 2021)

Il y a encore peu puisque en vigueur jusqu'à ce jour pour aller en Italie ( pays qui m’intéresse, ma famille étant la bas)
c'était bien sûr un test négatif de moins de 48heures et une quarantaine obligatoire de 5 jours  sur une semaine de congés il ne reste pas grand chose donc oui, je suis resté chez moi.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2021)

Tourisme / Pratique. Voyager en Espagne: quelles restrictions pour cet été?
					

Les Français sont chaque année plusieurs millions à passer leurs vacances chez leurs voisins espagnols. Dans le contexte de crise sanitaire et alors que les congés estivaux approchent, quelles sont les restrictions à envisager pour voyager en Espagne cet été ?




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2021)

Vacances en France ou à l'étranger ?


----------



## stefhan (8 Juin 2021)

France


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (8 Juin 2021)

France


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2021)

France en Juin
Etranger en Aout


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2021)

Vacances ? C'est quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Pays Basque c'est la France ?


Comme la Corse


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (15 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Pays Basque c'est la France ?



En partie oui (l’autre partie est espagnole).


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2021)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vacances ? C'est quoi ?


Quand tu filmes en 3D tes souvenirs de vacances


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> Quand tu filmes en 3D tes souvenirs de vacances


Et ça fait un film de 47 secondes ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Et ça fait un film de 47 secondes ?


C'est assez pour ce payer des vacances ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Et ça fait un film de 47 secondes ?



47 sec, c'est pour de petites vacances


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> 47 sec, c'est pour de petites vacances


Mème pas une station de métro


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2021)

Encore 4 semaines avant de prendre l'avion


----------



## boninmi (3 Juillet 2021)

Je vais paraît-il être remboursé du voyage au Québec que je n'ai pas pu faire l'an dernier le 14 août ... dans 4 à 6 semaines ...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Je vais paraît-il être remboursé du voyage au Québec que je n'ai pas pu faire l'an dernier le 14 août ... dans 4 à 6 semaines ...


La vache , c'est long pour être remboursé


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)

Bientôt prêt à faire les valises ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bientôt prêt à faire les valises ?


Non ! Pas de valises ... et pas de vacances non plus - De toutes manières et depuis 10 ans, je suis en vacances permanentes !  

En plus, qui s'occuperait de mes petits amis ???


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non ! Pas de valises ... et pas de vacances non plus - De toutes manières et depuis 10 ans, je suis en vacances permanentes !
> 
> En plus, qui s'occuperait de mes petits amis ???


Tu devrait facilement trouver une personne qui les aiment pour s'en occuper


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu devrait facilement trouver une personne qui les aiment pour s'en occuper


Oui ! Mais je ne pourrais pas être séparé d'eux plus d'une journée !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (15 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La vache , c'est long pour être remboursé



Si peu.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2021)

Je vais pas tarder a préparer mes valises


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vais pas tarder a préparer mes valises


T'es bien trop fatigué pour partir en vacances !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> T'es bien trop fatigué pour partir en vacances !


Ouais , mais je vais faire un gros effort pour y arriver


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Gare à la tendinite Juju, ça serait ballot juste avant les départs !!! ^^


Non , pas de risque 
Je tiens a prendre l'avion en pleine forme


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2021)

Je bois de l'eau 
j'ai pas les moyens


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2021)

Les valises prêtes


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Les miennes en train de me dire que la bagnole a un coffre de merde...


Prend l'avion


----------



## stefhan (2 Août 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Pour aller de Paris à Dinard ? :/
> OK... je me renseigne.


Je savais même pas que Dinard avait un aéroport : Aéroport de Pleurtuit-Dinard !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Moi je savais mais je vais peut-être pas m'y aventurer... Le duty-free doit y être pourrave ! ^^


Tu peux acheter des crêpes  ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2021)

En escale ce matin sous un superbe soleil 
Ça change


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> En escale ce matin sous un superbe soleil
> Ça change


Profites bien !


----------



## rodrigue7800be (3 Août 2021)

moi ne pars jamais les vacances qu'on a rester en Belgique que j'aime sortir la mer ou Ardenne ^^
j'ai des besoins les congés pour la paix du fatigué ^^


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Profites bien !


Merci Thebig 
J’attaque par un verre en terrasse face à la mer 
Je trinque à ta santé


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2021)

Bon courage aux personnes qui prennent la route


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Août 2021)

*Dans la Loire, la "ren'essence" d'une station-service de la...*


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2021)

Je me demande si je vais rentrer


----------



## Powerdom (14 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non ! Pas de valises ... et pas de vacances non plus - De toutes manières et depuis 10 ans, je suis en vacances permanentes !


Et moi encore 83 jours de boulot


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Et moi encore 83 jours de boulot


Courage


----------



## Powerdom (15 Août 2021)

Oh t'inquiète ! je suis déjà en roue libre jusqu'à la fin !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2021)

Bon , au boulot demain


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , au boulot demain


À toi la santé !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À toi la santé !


Yes c'est partis pour un mois avant les prochaines vacances


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Août 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi ton putain de taf où tu passes ton temps à préparer tes slibards pour aller te bronzer les couilles ???


Comme Juju travaille en Suisse, il y a seulement 3 possibilités :

La finance
L'horlogerie
L'élevage de marmottes (ça existe, le fromage de marmottes ???)


----------



## boninmi (30 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Comme Juju travaille en Suisse, il y a seulement 3 possibilités :
> 
> La finance
> L'horlogerie
> L'élevage de marmottes (ça existe, le fromage de marmottes ???)


Tu oublies la garde suisse papale.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Comme Juju travaille en Suisse, il y a seulement 3 possibilités :
> 
> La finance
> L'horlogerie
> L'élevage de marmottes (ça existe, le fromage de marmottes ???)


Et le chocolat alors ??
Bon c'est pas le fromage n'y les marmottes


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi ton putain de taf où tu passes ton temps à préparer tes slibards pour aller te bronzer les couilles ???


Oh cherche pas , c'est pas bien rémunéré


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2021)

Il doit travailler dans l'organisation de loisirs (tourisme ou sports de saison)


----------



## patlek (30 Août 2021)

Faiseur de trous dans le gruyere.


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Faiseur de trous dans le gruyere.


OO


----------



## Romuald (30 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Faiseur de trous dans le gruyere.


Il n'y a pas de trous dans le gruyère, c'est donc pour ça qu'il est tout le temps en ouacances !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de trous dans le gruyère, c'est donc pour ça qu'il est tout le temps en ouacances !


Quand je pense qu'en plus je touche un salaire


----------



## patlek (30 Août 2021)

Le gruyere sans trou, c' est de l' escroquerie!!!


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Le gruyère avec, aussi... ^^


Viens dans le Jura pour manger du bon fromage


----------



## boninmi (8 Septembre 2021)

Je pars pour une semaine. A bientôt les enfants.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Je pars pour une semaine. A bientôt les enfants.


Quelle destination?


----------



## boninmi (8 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quelle destination?


En France


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> En France


Profite bien


----------



## Powerdom (8 Septembre 2021)

Si tu veux passer j’ai un mur en pierre à monter ‍


----------



## boninmi (8 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Si tu veux passer j’ai un mur en pierre à monter ‍


Uniquement en pierres sèches. 
Stop béton


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Uniquement en pierres sèches.
> Stop béton


Fabrication en 100 % Nougats


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

En congé aussi pour quelques jours à partir de ce soir


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2021)

Il semblerait qu’il y ai des offres vers l’Islande …
Mais pas forcément envie de me faire mouiller deux semaines de suite.
Sinon, y’a Madère comme Jura 

Pour deux semaines en octobre, avec les conditions sanitaires actuelles, vous iriez où ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Il semblerait qu’il y ai des offres vers l’Islande …
> Mais pas forcément envie de me faire mouiller deux semaines de suite.
> Sinon, y’a Madère comme Jura
> 
> Pour deux semaines en octobre, avec les conditions sanitaires actuelles, vous iriez où ?


Madère sans hésitation


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2021)

Moi, je vais plonger en Egypte une semaine


----------



## aCLR (10 Septembre 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> Moi, je vais plonger en Egypte une semaine


Retenir sa respiration pendant une semaine ?  

Y'a vraiment que notre trooper pour être capable d'une telle prouesse !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2021)

Et d'ailleurs, ça me plait tellement que j'y retourne en croisière plongée en Novembre


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

@flotow

Il faut Prévoir une voiture assez puissante sur madère car ça monte raide


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> @flotow
> 
> Il faut Prévoir une voiture assez puissante sur madère car ça monte raide


Une voiture de 300 ch 
Mais à la réunion aussi ça monte dur, et ça se visite avec 70 ch essence.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Une voiture de 300 ch
> Mais à la réunion aussi ça monte dur, et ça se visite avec 70 ch essence.



Mais 70 cv sur madère  , tu monte qu'un première  
Beaucoup de topic sur le voyage en parle


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mais 70 cv sur madère , tu monte qu'un première


Du coup tu as le temps d'admirer le paysage


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Du coup tu as le temps d'admirer le paysage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En effet , cet été nous avions une nouvelle C3. et le passage en seconde était pas facile .
C'est une superbe ile et le climat est toujours agréable


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Du coup tu as le temps d'admirer le paysage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A mon d’être un local, en general tu fais attention car si ça tourne et ça se réduit, tes embête. 
J’ai regardé la carte, y’a pas mal de tournants.


----------



## patlek (10 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> vous iriez où ?



Moi, je resterais chez moi... peinard, cool, tranquille...


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je resterais chez moi... peinard, cool, tranquille...


Ouais ouais, tout ça pour sortir en patmobile2 !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Septembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je resterais chez moi... peinard, cool, tranquille...


On a le même programme ! ... peinard, cool, tranquille et glandeur !!!!


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> On a le même programme ! ... peinard, cool, tranquille et glandeur !!!!


Ah les vieux 
C'est vous qui avez le plus gros pouvoir d'achat
Profitez


----------



## patlek (10 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> On a le même programme !



Y faudrait que je pense a m' acheter une p'tite rob e de chambre, qui irait bien avec es pantoufles, pour trainasser dans l' appart...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> A mon d’être un local, en general tu fais attention car si ça tourne et ça se réduit, tes embête.
> J’ai regardé la carte, y’a pas mal de tournants.


Ca tourne et ça monte  , une belle région a découvrir
Profite pour faire les levadas , enfin une ou deux  ( info en MP)
Cap ST Vincent 
les 25 Fontaines  
Que du plaisir


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca tourne et ça monte  , une belle région a découvrir
> Profite pour faire les levadas , enfin une ou deux  ( info en MP)
> Cap ST Vincent
> les 25 Fontaines
> Que du plaisir


J’ai le livre Rother pour les sentiers de montagne et levada.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah les vieux
> C'est vous qui avez le plus gros pouvoir d'achat
> Profitez


Ah ! Mais je profite ! ... Mais local !  

Tellement de belles choses à découvrir ou à re-découvrir dans un rayon de 25 kms autour de chez moi !
Je veux vivre libre ... pas de contraintes et pas d'horaires - tu comprendras donc que les voyages (avion ou autre) ne m'attirent pas outre mesure, surtout dans les conditions actuelles ! 

Mais c'est là un avis tout-à-fait personnel partagé par mes poilus ! 

Quant au gros pouvoir d'achat, c'est un peu le monstre du Loch Ness, on en parle beaucoup, mais je connais peu de retraités dans mon cas qui baignent dans l'aisance financière.

Et puis, en ce qui me concerne, il aurait fallu que je sois prévoyant tout au long de ma vie pour garantir confortablement mes arrières ... ce qui n'a pas été le cas, loin de là ! 

Mais, ce qui est bien, c'est que chacun fait comme il veut !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ah ! Mais je profite ! ... Mais local !
> 
> Tellement de belles choses à découvrir ou à re-découvrir dans un rayon de 25 kms autour de chez moi !
> Je veux vivre libre ... pas de contraintes et pas d'horaires - tu comprendras donc que les voyages (avion ou autre) ne m'attirent pas outre mesure, surtout dans les conditions actuelles !
> ...


Tu as entièrement raison , nous avons pleins de belles choses à découvrir près de chez nous  
Bonne journée


----------



## boninmi (15 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Fabrication en 100 % Nougats
> Voir la pièce jointe 237921


Je tente de traverser les orages depuis l'Atlantique où le temps était superbe


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Je tente de traverser les orages depuis l'Atlantique où le temps était superbe


Profite en bien


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2021)

Pas facile les vacances


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2021)

@flotow. 
Tes vacances sont prêtes ?


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> @flotow.
> Tes vacances sont prêtes ?


A moitié


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> A moitié


Cool , je suis certain que tu va aimer 

Je cherche aussi des vacances pour Octobre


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)

En Vacances fin de la semaine pour 2 semaines


----------



## boninmi (3 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> En Vacances fin de la semaine pour 2 semaines


Oui mais bon, le sujet du fil c'est plutôt c'est quand qu'on va où. Tu en as oublié un morceau.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Oui mais bon, le sujet du fil c'est plutôt c'est quand qu'on va où. Tu en as oublié un morceau.


En Montagne pour changer


----------



## boninmi (3 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> En Montagne pour changer


Le Kilimandjaro ou Les Rousses ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Le Kilimandjaro ou Les Rousses ?


Les Rousses , j'y suis tous les jours alors je vais changer un peu 
Non je pense allez sur Chamonix et Courmayeur et faire la vallée d'Aoste


----------



## boninmi (3 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les Rousses , j'y suis tous les jours alors je vais changer un peu
> Non je pense allez sur Chamonix et Courmayeur et faire la vallée d'Aoste


J'ai fait Le Grand Paradis il y a longtemps ...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Grand Paradis


Ca doit être magnifique


----------



## boninmi (3 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca doit être magnifique


Et c'est un 4000 facile.
Plus tard j'ai fait ... La Grande Ruine.
Ça ne s'invente pas.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> La Grande Ruine


Le parc des Écrins est superbe


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2021)

En mode vacances  , je retournerais bien sur Madère


----------



## boninmi (20 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> En mode vacances  , je retournerais bien sur Madère


Tu veux trahir les vins du Jura ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu veux trahir les vins du Jura ?


Loin de moi cette pensée


----------



## flotow (21 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> En mode vacances  , je retournerais bien sur Madère


Marche !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Marche !


Yes , j'ai encore des randonnées à faire sur Madère , mais la météo est pas top en ce moment


----------



## Sly54 (21 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Yes , j'ai encore des randonnées à faire sur Madère , mais la météo est pas top en ce moment


Et la météo dans le Jura, elle est peut être top en ce moment ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et la météo dans le Jura, elle est peut être top en ce moment ?


Oui hier grand soleil , moins aujourd'hui 
nous attendons la neige


----------



## stefhan (22 Novembre 2021)

Vous me faites rêver !


----------



## Dimebag Darrell (25 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
Ayant vu ce sujet, je reviens ici pour savoir si par hasard un de vous a déjà visité la Colombie ? (récemment)


----------



## gKatarn (25 Novembre 2021)

Ben moi je reviens d'une croisière plongée en Égypte, trop


----------



## stefhan (25 Novembre 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben moi je reviens d'une croisière plongée en Égypte, trop


Des photos ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2021)

La neige est arrivée cette nuit , ça sent bon le ski


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2021)

Faut que je trie les Go d'abord


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2021)

Il neige depuis hier 
demain je profite pour sortir les skis de randonnées


----------



## boninmi (28 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il neige depuis hier
> demain je profite pour sortir les skis de randonnées


à Madère ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> à Madère ?


Non


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2021)

Pas de prévision de vacances pour cette fin d'année ?


----------



## flotow (6 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas de prévision de vacances pour cette fin d'année ?


Non. Report des jours de vacances restant sur l’année prochaine.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Non. Report des jours de vacances restant sur l’année prochaine.


Ah Mince 
Pas trop envie de refaire tes valises pour madère ?


----------



## flotow (6 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah Mince
> Pas trop envie de refaire tes valises pour madère ?


Non, j’ai vu ce que je voulais voir !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Non, j’ai vu ce que je voulais voir !


Je me tente à retourner , j'ai pas mal de temps libre 
la période de Noël parait trop calme, peut être un voyage vers Munich  
Hate de voir tes photos


----------



## flotow (7 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je me tente à retourner , j'ai pas mal de temps libre
> la période de Noël parait trop calme, peut être un voyage vers Munich
> Hate de voir tes photos


Ah bah si tu veux ! Mais il n’y a qu’un ciel gris toute la journée …


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Ah bah si tu veux ! Mais il n’y a qu’un ciel gris toute la journée …


Je me met en mode recherche
Pas facile de choisir une destination 
c'est quoi la route d'Autriche qui rejoint la Croatie ?


----------



## flotow (7 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je me met en mode recherche
> Pas facile de choisir une destination
> c'est quoi la route d'Autriche qui rejoint la Croatie ?


Ça dépend par où tu passes, mais à la fin tu passes par villach avant de traverser la Slovénie.

Mais en venant du Jura, tu passes par Trieste avant de traverser la Slovénie. Sans passer par l’Autriche.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Ça dépend par où tu passes, mais à la fin tu passes par villach avant de traverser la Slovénie.
> 
> Mais en venant du Jura, tu passes par Trieste avant de traverser la Slovénie. Sans passer par l’Autriche.


Je viens de trouver cette fameuse route


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je viens de trouver cette fameuse route
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 248529


Ah, celle la.
Jamais faite. 
C’est une route à péage (enfin, tu dois payer, même si tu as la vignette). 
c’est plus touristique que pour le transit (il y a un tunnel qui passe sous la montagne). 

mais venant du Jura, tu ne passes pas par la normalement.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2021)

Avec toute cette merde en ce moment, je suis pas prêt de sortir de France si c'est pour finir bloqué à Petaouschnok !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Avec toute cette merde en ce moment, je suis pas prêt de sortir de France si c'est pour finir bloqué à Petaouschnok !


Ca dépend de ta destination


----------



## boninmi (8 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca dépend de ta destination


Le Jura Suisse !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Ah, celle la.
> Jamais faite.
> C’est une route à péage (enfin, tu dois payer, même si tu as la vignette).
> c’est plus touristique que pour le transit (il y a un tunnel qui passe sous la montagne).
> ...


Oui je me demande si cette route est agréable pour visiter !


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui je me demande si cette route est agréable pour visiter !


Oui. Tu peux aussi faire zell am see aussi. 
Et puis tu n’es pas loin la route vers le Sud Tirol.


----------



## stefhan (8 Décembre 2021)

Je viens de découvrir que Pétaouchnok était un vrai mot


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2021)

Alors , des vacances pour Noël ??


----------



## Powerdom (23 Décembre 2021)

Oui. les dernières vacances de toute ma vie professionnelle cette semaine, avant les vacances sans fin en janvier !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oui. les dernières vacances de toute ma vie professionnelle cette semaine, avant les vacances sans fin en janvier !


Profite en bien


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2021)

La compagnie Lufthansa va effectuer 18 000 vols « inutiles »


----------



## Powerdom (30 Décembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La compagnie Lufthansa va effectuer 18 000 vols « inutiles »


écologie contre aberration administrative...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2022)

Bon , c'est parti pour la recherche d'une destination pour Février


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2022)

*Thaïlande: les voyageurs dispensés de quarantaine à partir du 1er...*


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2022)

Si vous voulez visiter la Suisse


----------



## flotow (7 Mars 2022)

Je viens juste de terminer d'éditer les photos de mes dernières vacances...
@Jura39 : j'ai posté Madère partout 

juste à temps pour en préparer d'autres pour liquider les 5 derniers jours de 2021
mais où ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Je viens juste de terminer d'éditer les photos de mes dernières vacances...
> @Jura39 : j'ai posté Madère partout
> 
> juste à temps pour en préparer d'autres pour liquider les 5 derniers jours de 2021
> mais où ?


Idem , j'ai encore pas mal de jours à poser , mais je sais pas encore ou partir


----------



## boninmi (7 Mars 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Je viens juste de terminer d'éditer les photos de mes dernières vacances...
> @Jura39 : j'ai posté Madère partout
> 
> juste à temps pour en préparer d'autres pour liquider les 5 derniers jours de 2021
> mais où ?





Jura39 a dit:


> Idem , j'ai encore pas mal de jours à poser , mais je sais pas encore ou partir


Des rabais pour les pays de l'Est ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Des rabais pour les pays de l'Est ?


Déja visité , et c'était très beau


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2022)

Trains de nuit : Midnight Trains veut commencer par Paris-Venise


----------



## flotow (12 Mars 2022)

En route pour les vacances !

Mais il faudra attendre 5 mois pour que je vous montre une photo


----------

